# Mossberg 352kc 22



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

Anyone own one? I am thinking of getting one for targets and coyotes. I have heard some 22 semi autos are prone to jamming. 
I am also looking at a remmington pump 22. However it has a tube mag. I prefer the 352 clip mag. I think it would take a while to load the remmington. The mossberg I would just leave the mag loaded.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Rob30 said:


> Anyone own one? I am thinking of getting one for targets and coyotes. I have heard some 22 semi autos are prone to jamming.
> I am also looking at a remmington pump 22. However it has a tube mag. I prefer the 352 clip mag. I think it would take a while to load the remmington. The mossberg I would just leave the mag loaded.


I have a Rem pump and a Winchester bolt w/ 5 round magazine. Yeah it takes a few min to fill the tube but it lass 3x as long as the bolt.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I have heard some 22 semi autos are prone to jamming


I'd never buy a 22 semi that used a detachable magazine if it was NOT a Ruger 10/22.

Tube mags tend to work well if you don't damage the follower tube


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree with Bearfootfarm. I have .22 rifles that are tube feed and some that are magazine feed. I'll stick with tube feed from now on. I have two in particular I really like ...the Winchester Model 9422 (lever action) and the Remington 572 (pump). Both were used when I bought them. I think I paid just under $200 apiece for them. Both shoot really accurately, and are in pristine condition...Price for new ones is about double.


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a Winchester model 190 semi auto that is a fine gun. I have a remington speed master model 552 semi-auto that has never failed . A lever action marlin 39 A that looks like a winchester model 94 30-30 but the gun I like best is the Ruger 10/22. It has a ten shot rotary clip standard and I have a couple of 30 shot banana clips I picked up. It is small, light and dependable. I'm a little nervous talking about owning multiple guns because big brother is always watching.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

dirtman said:


> I have a Winchester model 190 semi auto that is a fine gun. I have a remington speed master model 552 semi-auto that has never failed . A lever action marlin 39 A that looks like a winchester model 94 30-30 but the gun I like best is the Ruger 10/22. It has a ten shot rotary clip standard and I have a couple of 30 shot banana clips I picked up. It is small, light and dependable. I'm a little nervous talking about owning multiple guns because big brother is always watching.


The Marlin 39 A is a good one and someone told me quite expensive to own now.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I've never heard a bad thing about the new Henry rifles. No personal experience, though. For gophers, I grab the 10-22.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I feel the same way, braggscowboy, but I "just got rid of every gun I owned"


----------

